# verr-num



## dpi67 (22 Novembre 2004)

Bsr comment activer le verrouillage numérique sur un ibook, je ne possède pas de portable et un ami m'a demandé cela, et je ne peut lui donné de réponse (la honte) . D 'ailleurs sur mon emac le pavé numérique fonctionne, mais la touche verr-num est inopérante rien ne se passe quant je l'enfonce, c vrais je n'ai jamais su à quoi servait cette touche verr-num, sur pc c quasiment une obligation mais sur le mac...


----------



## TitaNantes (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

La touche "verr. num." permet, comme tu t'en doutes, l'accès à un clavier numérique   .

Mais la question est simple... Où est-ce fameux clavier numérique   ?

C'est indiqué sur le clavier, à droite des touches de mon Titanium...

touche é --> chiffre 7
touche ! --> chiffre 8
touche ç --> chiffre 9
touche à --> symbole /
touche ) --> symbole =

touche u --> chiffre 4
touche i --> chiffre 5
touche o --> chiffre 6
touche p --> symbole *

touche j --> chiffre 1
touche k --> chiffre 2
touche l --> chiffre 3
touche v --> symbole -

Au début, je n'avais pas bien compris le fonctionnement de cette touche. Je croyais qu'elle permettait d'accéder à la rangée supérieure du clavier pour obtenir les chiffres  :hein:


----------



## heliotrope (22 Novembre 2004)

salut 


j'ai moi aussi été deconcerté par cette touche verr-num qui ne donne pas le résultat escompté
mais la solution se trouve ds tes préférences systémes/international tu dois choisir francais - 123 pour retrouver un fonctionnement normal ou commun si tu préféres


Edit : autant pour moi je pensais à la touche caps lock (après la modification des préférences) qui active la rangée de chiffres.


----------



## dpi67 (25 Novembre 2004)

Bjr en fait c la rangé de chiffre que mon collègue activait en appuyant sur la touche verrouillage-majuscule(enfin c celle la sur mon emac) et maintenant cela ne fonctionne plus, il faut qu'il  maintienne la touche majuscule enfoncée pour avoir accès aux chiffres, car la verrouillage majuscule est inopérante. Le clavier numérique étant activé dans les préférences.
Comment faire?


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2004)

Au lieu de prendre français tout court dans les préférences internationales du clavier, tu prends français numérique


----------



## bornette (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour


Bon, je n'arrive pas à réactiver le pavé numérique que j'ai désactivé par erreur...je ne sais pas comment... j'ai tout essayé, je craque...
quand je vais dans international, je n'ai que l'option francais "latin" disponible, et de surcroit, en grisé (non modifiable). J'ai également une option "palette de caractères" activée. Le pavé numérique ne fonctionne pas UNIQUEMENT SOUS EXCEL !
bref... rien ne va plus...

merci pour toute info me permettant de me sortir de ce pétrin !http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=965233#

GB


----------

